# Bobarian attacks me infront of my children



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

This man is a sick bastage! So Bob and I have been talking a little in chat lately. Early this week he advises me he is comming down to san jose this weekend as his daughter is graduating from college. We were trying to find a way to meet up. It looks like we will now, but before today it was inquestion. 
Well today I am in full daddy mode trying toget my 2.5 year old and 3month old out the door to the park. My son had been staling all morning. I dont want to believe Bob had gotten to him but now I dont know. 

So about 1130 there is a knock at the door. I open the door not expecting a visitor and see a friendly looking older gentleman. The man says "Hi, I am Bob." A few unpleasant phrases race through my mind then I realize OOO my god its Bobarian! I invite the man into my home offer him a seat on the couch and you know what he does? The man drops a bomb right in the middle of my living room (no he didnt drop a duece, in case some of you sickos were thinking that). Bob hauls off and slaps me down right in front of my son and daughter. Bob that was EPIC and will not be forgotten. Thankfully I had just recieved some swiss post yestersday and was able to return minimal fire, but it was no match. Bob had apparently taken notes during our chats of things I needed to try asI grow my CC's




Hit list of CC's is 
Bolivar, trinidad, H.Upman, La Gloria, Cohiba
NC's is Camacho, CFO, and I believe an LFD cameroon cabinet

I will have my revenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On Bob and who ever gave him my address. WHO GAVE HIM MY ADDRESS??!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

In your home, bro? He came in your home and did that to you?

Who's who's biatch now, huh? :r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

what a stalker!!!!!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob is a Stalking Bomber!!!

Nice hit brother!!!:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

massphatness said:


> In your home, bro? He came in your home and did that to you?
> 
> Who's who's biatch now, huh? :r


:tpd: Took the words right out of my mouth! :r I can imagine it now. "Hi, I'm Bob. Here's your a$$." :r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Damn, you got your ass whooped, at your house, in front of your kids.......

you should just go buy some pink panties and make me pancakes now.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

_<giggle>_ Oh my, I'm laughing so hard, I'm wiping tears from my eyes!! _<giggle>_ :r :r Wait...I have to sit down...! Whew!

This is priceless. And so well deserved. 

Bob, well done! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Damn Bob! Very nice hit and style! Glad I live along ways from you brother!!!!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Some nice cigars Bro. congrats and wtg Bob!

That Camacho looks really good...
(I'm having a Ratters syndrome)


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

very nice hit, enjoy them :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Some stogies $100
trip to San Jose $500
Bombing ahbroody in his own house in front of his kids PRICELESS


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Bob I think you set a new precedence on stealth bombing.....just show up & hand deliver it!!!

"Telegram"........"Candygram"........."Land Shark"........."BOOM"

:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, you got hit big time!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> :tpd: Took the words right out of my mouth! :r I can imagine it now. *"Hi, I'm Bob. Here's your a$$."* :r


:tpd::tpd::tpd: That's great!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

You know, I find it disturbing that so many of you enjoy the fact I got slapped around in front of the kids. Especially you Phat I am starting to wonder if it was you who sold me out. 

Someone needs to fess up here and take their beating like a big boy/girl


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:r:r:r Thanks for the laughs guys! It wasnt Vin!

I really wanted to say "I am not selling anything..." when I knocked on the door. But I can tell you Mike's expression as he tried to figure out who was at his door was priceless! Kind of like this:dr

Be kind or I may have to dig up some of the old crusty stuff!:r

Enjoy Mike!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck, I know what Bob looks like and if I saw him at my front door I would have concern!!!

*If he brought his Halliburton I would look like this :dr too!*


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Bobarian is always doing stuff like this-he is a gentleman trader and member of this forum. You da man Bob!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya gotta watch those crazy suicide bombers :tu:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> You know, I find it disturbing that so many of you enjoy the fact I got slapped around in front of the kids. Especially you Phat I am starting to wonder if it was you who sold me out.





bobarian said:


> It wasnt Vin!


I want to thank Mr. Bobarian for defending my honor.

That said, Mike, had he asked, I most assuredly would have given him the address with a quickness that would have made your head spin.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That's an awesome hit, sorry the kids had to see it, Therapy isn't cheap :tu

Is that one of those COHIBO's I've heard som much about? :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> So about 1130 there is a knock at the door. I open the door not expecting a visitor and see a friendly looking older gentleman. The man says "Hi, I am Bob." A few unpleasant phrases race through my mind then I realize OOO my god its Bobarian!


Well, with the price of stamps today, its makes better since just to drive right over to a gorillas home and "pull the pin" in-person:r:r Nice personal touch Rob...:ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bob WAY to go !!!! That's the way to drop a BOMB!!!


----------

